
Out of the Search Business, Yahoo Shifts Its Focus - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/03/technology/companies/03yahoo.html?ref=business
======
greyman
I think that from the very beginning, Yahoo was build as a destination
website, and search was never their core business. It was a good move from
their part to stop wasting money on search and focus on developing their
content. The only thing is that they could have to do it sooner...

